# Mirage I



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

This is my first Ostrich strap and first clasp fitting on a strap too. It's also my first mechanical chrono.

I also happen to think that looks like a first-class combination - but that's just my opinion.









_Hope this is good enough to make it to the photographs section







_


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Forgot to mention:

Roy, thanks again for the service and superb watch and strap.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

looks very good George! Might have to order one of those in brown now! Are you keeping it then?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Loverly shot!!

Jason M


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very nice combination George.









Damned good picture too. What camera are you using?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys.









Paul: No. This is my advertising shot







(I will do my damndest to keep this watch. I'm wearing it right now as the GMT is having a little rest after being at work all day.







)

Thanks Jason









Stan, the photo was taken on my Canon A70, hand-held and this is about as close as I can get with it. I have been messing about with the loupe again and this next shot is not too bad, but the Nikon I used to have could get this close all by itself and without the lens flare too









Did you get your Nikon by the way?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like the composition of that dial close up very much George, noice!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

George,

I should have the Nikon by tomorrow.

I have been doing some research and downloading pictures taken on the E990.

It seems that I don't have to use it on its ultimate quality for web work but taking pictures at highest rez but with "normal" compresion will yeild the best results when resized.

Pixels do matter. But so does the lens and exposure system, et al.

I played with an E990 a few days ago, although complex, the menus are intuative.

This style of Nikon camera will end with the Coolpix 4500, it seems.

I hope Nikon keeps the best features for the next range.









The A70 is a belter. All the A series have been, if a new one was cheaper I may have bought one instead of the old E990.









Don't like the small screen on the A80, the A70 has a much bigger screen. So does the A75.

I was always a Canon man so I'm going for second best by having a Nikon.

No, I don't think so. I love 'em both.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Mmm.. I could definitely wear that combination, good pic and it is nice to have something a little different. When I was looking at getting my first mech chrono I looked at the Mirage, but did not go for it in the end. The lugs put me off but they look good in your pic.

In the end this was the one I went for, AFAIR.










Personally I went off the O+W bracelet, never got comfortable with it.

What is the ostrich like? More / less pliable than leather, scuff resistance etc?

Si


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> I was always a Canon man so I'm going for second best by having a Nikon.


 Hi,

I have always had Canons, never had a problem with any of them. Indeed I put a battery in my 15 year old Eos so I could use the Telephoto lenes, for the first time in over a year and it burst into life and I got a good set of photos. It was nice to be using a "proper" camera again after the digital, but then again not so good having to carry it around compared to a compact









Any way back to watches, excellent pictures of an excellent watch. I'd sooner have the O&W over the Omega (but don't tell your wife George







) No offence Seamaster fans, if we were all the same...................

MIKE..


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Si said:


> . The lugs put me off but they look good in your pic.


 Hi Si,

Thats exactly what I thourght, George's photo has made me look again









MIKE..


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Useful watch, that Mirage.

It is all a matter of personal taste and how much you are swayed by advertising / association with NASA etc. Underlying all of the hype, though, is an excellent watch .

I like a symmetrical layout on a chrono, but I am beginning to find day and date useful - should I be worried?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Si said:


> I like a symmetrical layout on a chrono, but I am beginning to find day and date useful - should I be worried?


 It comes to us all Si







.

I find the day/night indicator useful on my Vostok














.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Si said:


> ......... The lugs put me off but they look good in your pic.


 Which is why I chose the Mirage 111. Same watch in all other respects it would appear. The build quality, especially of the pushers is second to none.

The movement is properly screwed to the case and doesn't sit in a polythene insert like some others, so this is a good solid watch.

Note the meaty lugs on this model


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Superb pic,nice one


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

MIKE said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I was always a Canon man so I'm going for second best by having a Nikon.


I have always had Canons before too. Started out with a little manual shutter-priority model (the TL was it?)







Then an AE1. Went autofocus briefly with one of the first EOS 1000. Was an OK camera but just felt cheap and plasticky. Then got a T90 - dog's do-dahs or what?







at least till some light-fingered git had it away on his toes









Took the digital plunge then with a Nikon 775







wanted a Canon really but the G4 was well out of my range. Did not like it much, so upped spec to the 990. Brill camera and would have loved to have had a newer 4500 to replace it, but then came my own personal Wall Street crash and everything had to go.

Back on Canon's now and decided to simplify kit but work on technique a bit more. A70 is a super little camera and runs forever on 4 lithium AA's and plenty of control options too.









Back to the Mirage I - I was never that fond of the lugs either and always fancied the Mirage III style case. But when I got it and especially with the Tan strap on, it changes it totally. I have to be careful with the strap bars though as they are screw-in and Roy tells me he has no spares









Always loved Omegas since my Dad had one yonks ago (I have it now) but never really got on with the Speedy - always prefered the 300 M chrono instead. Sorry Speedy fans.

George


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Si said:


> Mmm.. I could definitely wear that combination, good pic and it is nice to have something a little different. When I was looking at getting my first mech chrono I looked at the Mirage, but did not go for it in the end. The lugs put me off but they look good in your pic.
> 
> In the end this was the one I went for, AFAIR.
> 
> ...


 Sorry Si, I missed your question.

Bit soon to say what the ostrich is like just yet, but initial comments:

Quite stiff as new, but I get the impression that once it forms to my wrist shape, it will be very comfortable, in fact after only one day I am starting not to notice it - if you know what I mean.

Not sure about scuff resistance yet but is seems a durable and well made strap. I think I would be more concerned about stain resistance as it is a light colour: I would be very wary about getting it stained with oils, like sun-screen etc. Not that we get use for such luxuries here in the UK - but you know what I mean









George


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

George,

Try Renapur, or similar, it's a beeswax based feed/waterproofer/rejuevenator.

I've used it on a couple of old dried up straps and its softened them up (made them more supple), and protected them against staining etc

If Roy doesn't mind....www.renapur.com

BTW nice watch/strap combo


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ESL said:


> _Hope this is good enough to make it to the photographs section
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sure is!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> Don't like the small screen on the A80, the A70 has a much bigger screen. So does the A75.


Stan,

You need a new pair of specs or a better ruler
















When I bought my A80, the 710 decided to keep the A70...so I have them before me side-by-side and guess what....the actual LCD display sizes are identical...

23 x 30 mm

I agree, the A70's _looks_ bigger but in reality it is not. Both are great cameras and I wouldn't swop them for anything.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

George,

You're right let me correct myself.







The A70 has a much bigger (black surround to) the screen.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> George,
> 
> You're right let me correct myself.
> 
> ...


 Paul maybe?

I know....it's been a long day ....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,







Forgive me.

The area manager has been today and I'm kinda brain dead (not unusual).

Also been thinking of matters political and the response to the manager's latest attack upon me.









Glowing complements from the assistant manager though for my commitment and professionalism.









And........................................................ the Nikon arrived today.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Without reading the instructions, I decided to try the 990 out using my normal lamp and light tent to see if it coped with the set up better that the old Fuji.

There is considerably less depth of field as I'm now able to work at a longer focal length, I'll need to use more manual input to make use of this asset.

The white balance is a vast improvement over the Fuji, the picture below was taken on auto white balance and was not corrected in post production unlike the pictures from the Fuji.

The khaki Nato has been rendered a little bit too "brown" but that may be a byproduct of the tungsten lighting.

Verdict? This camera has a great potential. I just need to learn how to operate it to its fullest capability.









The picture is as it came out of the camera apart from being resized.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD STAN







WAIT UNTIL YOU HAVE HAD SOME PRACTICE









MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

Ta mate. This older Nikon has all the features of an SLR.









I've found three or four hot pixels on 1 second exposures but considering its age I can live with that.









Like I give a damn about a few hot pixels.









Digital camera owners beware.









All dead or hot pixels can be corrected in post production if there are not too many.









All digital camera's will have some faulty pixels in the CCD or LCD at some time in the life of the camera.







Not to worry.

We can cope.









I do any way.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice Pic Stan - Interesting colour strap







what shade of brown should it be?

Once you start messing with the macro capabilities you will be hooked. It's surprising how useful the swivel body is when doing macro stuff.

Enjoy your 990 Stan.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks George,









I took a quick and dirty one by the window just to check why the Nato came out brown.

I have adjusted the gamma a bit to compensate for the dull weather in Stoke.

This is the true colour of the Nato. Must have been a tungsten anomaly.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Stan,

Yes, that is a bit different isn't it.

First time I have ever heard of a gamma correction for Stoke though


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The sun's come out now.


----------

